# Chestnut Wood for Smokin"



## mountainhawg (Mar 1, 2013)

Today a friend gave be three freshly cut slabs of Chestnut wood cut 14" x 2", beautiful wood. He was not sure if it would be good for smoking meats and I have no idea either. Anyone try it? If so any recommendations as to uses?  

Thanks,

Gil


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't tried it but nut woods make excellent smoking woods!

Give it a try on a brisket or butt - should turn out great...or, just toss it on some coals and see what it smells like first.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## bkleinsmid (Mar 1, 2013)

.........I like nut woods.....even walnut. I add some fruit wood to it to mellow it just a bit.

Brad


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks fella's I'll burn a little first to see how it smells but plan on mixing with apple. I would suspect cherry may be just right to mix with the chestnut and that might work nicely on CB.


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 1, 2013)

Let us know how it comes out.  I would be interested to know.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like cherry wood!  One of my favorites, I typically mix it with hickory.

Bill


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 1, 2013)

BBQBrett said:


> Let us know how it comes out.  I would be interested to know.


I sure will. I need to let dry some after I get it down to good smoking size.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 1, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I like cherry wood!  One of my favorites, I typically mix it with hickory.
> 
> Bill


I have some ribs over cherry and oak right now. Same friend that gave me the Chestnut had about 50 pounds of cut slices of cherry 2 to 3 inches thick for me. He also keeps me supplied

in hickory, apple and oak.  Great friend!


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 22, 2013)

The chestnut dried out enough to burn and get a whiff of the type smoke it would produce. My initial thought is that it puts out a light sweet nutty smoke. Not similar to any other wood I have tried. Probably good for pork


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone try the chestnut. There’s some around I’m thinking about getting. Got a apple tree today and cut some up and milled some


----------

